# Top Three Most Elegant Pokemon



## Cobalt (Jul 31, 2013)

We have top three ugliest so why not? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmmm...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## lacey (Jul 31, 2013)

This was a little tough.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saru (Jul 31, 2013)

Suicune, Virizion, and Milotic instantly came to mind.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Sunrider (Aug 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 











I cannot believe it took this long for Ninetales to get a mention.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 1, 2013)

Nintales is right..but I am surprised no one mentioned Serperior!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## lacey (Aug 6, 2013)

Trust me, if I could name more than 3, Ninetails and Serperior would be up there. Suicune too. 

There's my top six then.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 6, 2013)

Moltres deserves a mention because it doesn't look like a peacock like Articuno and it isn't an electrified Fearow; its swan-like appearance actually is decent despite the simplicity of the concept.

Others? I'd say.... ergh, the preevolution of Purugly (I think it was called Glameow but it could be some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from Gen V for all I know). Third place would be... Empoleon? I dunno, it was at least more 'elegant' than the other starter evolutions (and doesn't suck ass like Serperior).


----------



## b0rt (Aug 7, 2013)

Glaceon, Umbreon, Espeon.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 8, 2013)

Tough one. There are several ones that I like but since I have to choose only 3 then:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Could have easily used any of the other Eeeveelutions but Umbreon is my favourite so I am biased lol


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well,shall we welcome MegaAmpharos and MegaAbsol to the party? 
coupled with MegaMawille i guess


----------

